# Invertible PBL Algs



## emcowlbeck (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi! So I use the Ortega method, and when I solve my first side, I orient my bar (assuming there is one) in the back). The worst case is when the top layer gets a skip and I have to do the following gross algorithm:

D R’ U’ R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R2 U’

You guys have any better solutions?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 11, 2018)

Check out http://algdb.net/


----------



## emcowlbeck (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks, but the case I’m talking about it a permuted top layer with a t perm on the bottom. I’ll already averaging about 4.5 seconds on 2x2, but when this case comes up, I either have to do cube rotations or a really slow alg.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 11, 2018)

You can do R2 T-perm R2 with the unsolved pieces on the right.


----------



## emcowlbeck (Jul 11, 2018)

The algorithm I’m using now is a J-Perm with the R2 and R canceling out to an R’. The case is in the front though so the D-move is really annoying.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Jul 11, 2018)

Are you talking about the case that would be solved with this alg?

F2 (R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L') U F2

this moves the 2 D corners to swap to U, then J-Perm, then back to D.
12 moves instead of 17.


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 11, 2018)

This is just a bad case.

You could try predicting when the top layer is going to skip, and orienting the bar differently so that you have a better PBL. You could also learn alternate algs for the top OLL to force not-skips.


----------

